# معجم مصطلحات الطيران



## مهندس وليد سمير (7 يوليو 2006)

هذه المصطلحات المستخدمة في علم هندسة الطيران واتمنى تعم الفائدة 





الأيروديناميكي و الانسيابي 
Aerodynamic, Sleek

الجناح 
Ailerons

الطائرات الاستثمارية 
Airlines

طائرات برمائية 
Amphibians

زاوية الهجوم
Angle of attack

مجموعة المكابح مانعة الانزلاق 
Antiskid braking systems

الأفق الصناعي 
Artificial horizon

إمالة الطائرة على الجنب 
Banking

ذراع الهبوط الشاطئي 
Beaching gear

طائرة ثنائية الجناح 
Biplanes-craft

الكابين 
Cabin

القمرة 
Cockpit

سطوح تحكم 
Control surfaces

اصطلاحي 
Conventional

الجر (الإعاقة)
Drag

دفة العمق
Elevators

مجموعة الذيل 
Empennage

فوهة العادم 
Exhaust nozzle

القلابات 
Flaps

الطائرات الطوافة 
Floatplanes

مائع 
Fluid

جسم الطائرة 
Fuselage

نظام الموقع الكروي (العالمي)
GPS

فوق-صوتي مفرط (فرصوتي)
Hypersonic

معدات نظام الهبوط
ILS

نظام الملاحة العطالي
INS

المحرك النفاث 
Jet engine

طائرات برية 
Land planes

قلاب الهبوط 
Landing flaps

ذراع الهبوط
Landing gear

حافة القيادة
Leading edge

قوى الرفع
Lift

رقم ماخ
Mach number

موجات نظام الهبوط 
MLS

طائرة أحادية الجناح 
Monoplane

طيار 
Pilot

المحرك المكبسي 
Piston engine

الخطران
Pitching

الطائرات العائمة 
Pontoon planes

مروحة الدافعة
Propeller 

المروحة الدافعة
Propeller

جملة الدفع 
Propulsion system

رامجيت (المحرك النفاث التضاغطي) 
Ramjet

مؤخرة 
Rear

قابل لضم 
Retractable

المراوح الدوارة
Rotors

مسار 
Route

الدفة (دفة الاتجاه)
Rudder

طائرات بحرية 
Sea planes

موجة الصدمة
Shock wave

طائرة الإقلاع و الهبوط القصير (إ هـ ق) 
Short takeoff and landing (STOL)

قلاب أمامي 
Slat

قنبلة صوتية 
Sonic boom

جدار الصوت 
Sound barrier

مكابح السرعة 
Speed brakes

الحواجب أو متلفات الرفع 
Spoilers

سطوح التوازن 
Stabilizers

تحت صوتي
Subsonic

فوق-صوتي 
Supersonic

الذيل 
Tail

تسير، تقلع، تهبط
Taxi, take off, land

المروحة الدوارة المنزلقة
Tilt-rotor

حافة الفرار أو الإدبار
Trailing edge

صوتي
Transonic

سطوح الموازنة 
Trim tabs

الدفع
Trust

المحرك التوربيني 
Turbine engine

(توربوفان) المحرك التوربيني ذو المروحة
Turbofan

(توربوجيت) المحرك النفاث التوربيني 
Turbojet

(توربو-بروب) المحرك المروحي التوربيني
Turboprop

الطائرة الخفيفة 
Ultralight airplane 

مجموعة العجلات الحاملة 
Undercarriage

طائرة الإقلاع و الهبوط العمودي (إ هـ ع) 
Vertical takeoff and landing (VTOL)

الوزن
Weight

أجنحة 
Wings

انعراج
Yawing


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (7 يوليو 2006)

ان شاء الله ساوف اقسمه لاجزاء واحاول ان اجمع كل المصطلحات


----------



## مهندس طيار (8 يوليو 2006)

فكره جميله يا وليد جدا بس اتمني منك انك تحاول تقسمها زي المعجم يعني بالأبجديه علشان تسهل علي الناس تقراها 
او تقسمها حسب المناطق الموجوده في الطائره 
مثل منطقة المحركات او منطقة الجناح علما بأن الجناح أسمه wing أما ailerons فهي تتحكم في اترفاع مستوي جناح عن الاخر وتستخدم في الدوران حول المحورz 
حقيقي مجهود جميل يا وليد 
بارك الله فيك 
حقيقي باسعد جدا بمواضيعك المليئه بالفائده لكل اعضاء المنتدي وتقوم بتذكرة الاعضاء بما درسوه


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (8 يوليو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم 
سبحان الذي سخر لنا هذا وما كنا له مقرنين وإنا إلى ربنا لمنقلبون

أضواء عالية الشدة لإرشاد الطيار إلى بداية المدرج. :Approach Lighting 

أضواء على جانبي المدرج تحدد المنطقة المخصصة للهبوط والإقلاع. : RunwayLights 
: 
أضواء تبين المنطقة المخصصة لكي تلامس الطائرة الأرض . :Boundary Lights 

أضواء مركبة على الطائرة توجه كهر بائيا لإضاءة المدرج أثناء الهبوط . : Landing Lights 

أضواء العوائق وهي حمراء وتدل على وجود ما يعيق الطيران. :Obstruction Lights 

أضواء زرقاء تبين الممرات المتفرعة عن المدرج والتي تستخدم للوصول إلى : Taxi Lights المطار. 

أضواء خضراء تحدد طرفي المدرج أي البداية و النهاية. :Threshold Lights 

أضواء تركب على كل الطائرات وهي :Navigation Lights 
1/الجناح الأيمن أخضر 
2/الجناح الأيسر أحمر 
3/الذيل أبيض 
وهي إما ثابـتة أو وامضة. 

الأفق الاصطناعي وهو جهاز يدل على وضعية الطائرة بالنسبة إلى الأفق . :Artificial Horizon 

الاقتراب النهائي حيث تتوضع فيه الطائرة على خط المنتصف على المدرج. :Final Approach 

أنبوب في مقدمة الطائرة ويقوم بجمع الضغط الاستاتي مع الديناميكي للهواء itot`s Tube الكافي لعمل عداد السرعة. 

انزلاق جانبي ويحدث عندما يكون اتجاه الهواء بزاوية تكون لها محصلة سرعة :Side-Slipping 
في اتجاه المحور الجانبي. 

انسياق وهو الحركة الجانبية التي تحدث بسبب تأثير الرياح الجانبية على مسار rift الطائرة. 

انعراج وهو الحركة الزاوية للطائرة حول محورها العمودي. :Yawing 

انقضاض أي هبوط الطائرة بزاوية حادة حيث تتجاوز فيه السرعة الهوائية القصوى ive للطيران المستوي.


----------



## جاسر (9 يوليو 2006)

ما شاءالله تبارك الله

وكفى


----------



## مهندساوى (9 يوليو 2006)

الموضوع مثمر وجمييل والله يذيدك يا سمير


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (14 يوليو 2006)

هذا هو الجزء الثالث 
انهيار مفاجئ لانسياب الهواء فوق الجناح حيث تتوقف قوة الرفع . : Stall 

جهاز لبدء إدارة المحرك ويعمل إما بالهواء المضغوط أو الكهرباء . :Starter 

المسافة الكلية بين طرفي الجناح . :Span 

بوصلة راديو وهي جهاز يعيين اتجاه محطة إرسال أرضية بالنسبة لاتجاه الطائرة:Radio Compass 

تعيين المناطق المحيطة بالمطار الخالية من الأشياء التي تعيق الطيران. :Zoning 

استقبال ثنائي لإشارات مطلوبة وغير مطلوبة. :Interference 

هطول على شكل كريات من الجليد. :Hail 

عداد الدوران وهو جهاز لقياس عدد دورات المحرك في الدقيقة. :Tachometer 

تباطؤ معدل التناقص في السرعة بالنسبة للزمن وهو عكس التسارع. : Deceleration 

تتبع راداري وهو تقصي الطائرة بالرادار. :Radar Tracking 

فشل الطيار في الهبوط على المنطقة المخصصة للهبوط فيضطر للإقلاع مرة ثانية. :Overshooting 

تركيب زوج من كل نوع من المعدات لكي يستخدمها الطيار ومساعده. ual Control 

التحليق أي لبحث عن تيارات هوائية صاعدة و الاستفادة منها في المحافظة على :Soaringارتفاع الطائرة الشراعية. 

تكون الجليد على جناحي الطائرة و سطوح التوجيه نتيجة الماء العلق بالهواء. : Ice Accretion 

توربين وهو جزء المحرك النفاث الذي تدير فيه غازات الاحتراق الساخنة صفا :Turbine من الأرياش و ذلك لتوليد الحركة. 

حركة جانبية الى الخارج بعيدا عن مركز المنحني لعدم كفاية الالتفاف أثناء :Skidding دوران . 

التسارع أي معدل تغير السرعة بالنسبة للزمن. :Acceleration 

تسرب السوائل أو الغازات من الدارات. :Leak 

فقدان مؤقت للرؤية يصاب به الطيار أثناء تسارع كبير أثناء الدوران الحاد : Blackout أو الاعتدال السريع عند الخروج من مناورة حيث تصل قوة الجاذبية إلى أربعة أضعاف و نصف ويمكن التخفيف من ذلك إذا ارتدى الطيار سترة الجاذبيةأو انكفأ على وجهه
الياس
لا تنسونا


----------

